# Boots for Alaska



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I'm headed to AK in 2017 for a deer hunt. I've never experienced the combination of wet and hiking that I suspect I will face. Looking for advice on boots. I've checked out the offerings from Muck and I'm not sure what a 1000' ascent would be like in them. Thanks!......and yes, I'm already so excited that it's going to be a loooooong wait until November.------SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have some insulated Danner high grounds with the 8" ankle. They work great for the hiking in South Central both in rain and snow. I'm sure they'd be adequate for Kodiak too. Maybe next fall I'll give that a whirl myself


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have any advice for hunting AK as I have never had the opportunity, but I am a firm believer of "you get what you pay for" and would definitely encourage you to buy something that you won't question as to whether they will hold up or not, but to buy something you know perfectly well will hold up and last for several seasons to come.

On a side note - (and Longbow will have to validate for me), I have heard that AK has some rules about having to hunt a few miles from the road for caribou, but I wonder if deer have similar rules? If so, you are definitely going to have some serious physical conditioning ahead of you to haul an animal out.

Best of luck!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My plan is to get in tip-top shape, then shoot my deer on the beach........we'll see how it goes.-----SS


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd say it depends alot on what fits your feet but don't go cheap on boots for a hunt like that. Crispi, Kenetrek, Lowa, Scarpa, Zamberlan, Hanwaag, Meindl, etc. all make some quality boots if they fit your feet. Get something with some good ankle support for packing and/or sidehilling. Make sure they fit your feet and then break them in really well. Sounds like a fun hunt, good luck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got a pair of Kennetreks and a pair of Hoffman packs that I normally hunt with. Just not sure that any leather/lace-up boot will keep my feet dry for the duration. Also don't want to pack more than two pairs.---------SS


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Lowa Tibet GTX. I spent a week in Kodiak this year and they were amazing. If you think you're going to be getting soaked pick up some gaiters.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> My plan is to get in tip-top shape, then shoot my deer on the beach........we'll see how it goes.-----SS


The beauty of this hunt is it can be as strenuous as you want to make it. Both time's I went with the uninsulated Duratuff's. They're a little on the flexible side so sore feet were the norm for me after some long hikes but otherwise they really were fine and just the ticket for in and out of a boat... (That is if youre not trying to drop off a stick flinger on the southish facing beach in the middle of a storms wrath, sorry for the full boots Chuck! lol) Honestly, I don't see the need to go "all in" on some ultra premium boots for this hunt... Good gloves and rain gear tho!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I've got a pair of Kennetreks and a pair of Hoffman packs that I normally hunt with. Just not sure that any leather/lace-up boot will keep my feet dry for the duration. Also don't want to pack more than two pairs.---------SS


Have Big Al's in Kodiak ship to the Hatchery, then you only have to worry about getting them home. If you don't plan to take a few ducks home with you, im telln ya youre crazy! Harlies and Barrows Goldeneye's are/can be lousy up there if you hit it right.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd pick up a pair of Helly Hansen rubberized pants. They keep your feet dry by keeping the water out of the tops of the boots. And they are easy to get around with, dry fast, cheap, tough, and they don't mind fish slime.

I wore treated Columbia boots on my rainforest hunt and they did great. my feet were dry until I had to wade in the river to get away from the bear.....


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wear XtraTuffs dang-near everywhere I go. You'll wade through a million little creeks and boggy spots up here so having waterproof boots is very important. They're not the warmest boots though. They have super good grip but no ankle support.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just not sure that any leather/lace-up boot will keep my feet dry for the duration.


I totally understand the frustration of wet boots. They just suck to wear once they are soggy.

A little trick I learned that might help if you are camping:






Note that you don't want a rock to come directly from the fire. Not only could it potentially burn your boot, but you don't want it to be so hot that it dries the leather out.

Hope this little thought helps while you are on your awesome trip!


----------

